
RGS4 maintains chronic pain symptoms in rodent models - bookofjoe
https://www.jneurosci.org/content/early/2019/07/12/JNEUROSCI.3154-18.2019
======
vixen99
From the paper: 'Spared nerve injury (SNI) was performed in the left sciatic
nerve (in mice)', ' Left hind paw inflammation was induced by intraplantar
injection of etc.'.

Interesting question: if it's for the alleviation of pain in humans, how far
should we go in inflicting pain on animals?

~~~
rebuilder
I don't know how you'd even begin to answer that question, unless the answer
is either a complete dismissal of animal pain, or a total ban on animal
testing.

Otherwise, I suppose you'd have to somehow quantify the total pain experienced
and figure out how to minimize it. Which, frankly, seems impossible to do.

